# legit research chemicals



## mr. ya-di-da (Nov 4, 2010)

its been awhile since i purchased some just wondering whos legit or still legit.. i used to be really INNOVATIVE about it but maybe i should just liSTEN instead ?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Nov 4, 2010)

i know cemproducts is a sponsor here so i know they must be legit just alittle pricey..who else guys ???


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 5, 2010)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> i know cemproducts is a sponsor here so i know they must be legit just alittle pricey..who else guys ???


----------



## Life (Nov 9, 2010)

Search button.


----------



## toothache (Nov 9, 2010)

CEM Products have great chems and peptides.


----------



## Fail (Nov 15, 2010)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> its been awhile since i purchased some just wondering whos legit or still legit.. i used to be really INNOVATIVE about it



stay innovative


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 5, 2010)

best to go with sten or innovative peptides.
for reseach chems i would go with i-p better quality dont crash. and sten has better peptides and deals and as far as shipping i-p is cheaper and faster processing & shipping


----------



## lester06 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fail said:


> stay innovative


 
Like Jobs's word "stay hungrey, stay foolish"

i got a good source of powders anyone could PM me..


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2011)

Life said:


> Search button.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've heard far too many inconsistencies with innovative, plus I don't trust them (long story).
I've only had experience with chem one and it was fine but that was years ago.  Everyone seems to approve of CEM, lesser say Sten is good but I haven't seen as many people saying theyre g2g.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2011)

why not buy from napsgear.net and call it a day. They have the legitimate stuff you're looking for.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> why not buy from napsgear.net and call it a day. They have the legitimate stuff you're looking for.



I agree, however they're not shipping asap locally, so if someone is in DESPERATE need of something due to poor planning or whatever, then research is probably the only way to go, or at least to hold you off until that comes.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmmm I know a place...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2011)

ChemOneResearch

ResearchStop

CEM

Are all good to go.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 7, 2011)

Rasa research is b1g1 and g2g.


----------



## WantsWidth (Jan 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> ChemOneResearch
> 
> ResearchStop
> 
> ...


 


thanks


----------



## guthixfed (Jul 10, 2011)

*rasa*



big60235 said:


> Rasa research is b1g1 and g2g.




with rasa gear how do you administer it is it oral?


----------



## zebedee (Jul 10, 2011)

guthixfed said:


> with rasa gear how do you administer it is it oral?



You should administer their RC's orally to your rats.


----------



## WantsWidth (Jul 10, 2011)

fail said:


> stay innovative


 



this


----------



## PurePersian (Jul 26, 2011)

I ordered from CEM On the 21st so I will let you all know! So far its still proccessing..patients lol I hope I can find some haha


----------

